
Show HN: Simple Micro-Survey Widgets - krakaukiosk
https://refiner.io/
======
Glosster
I didn't expect to see so many integrations. Cool idea!

~~~
krakaukiosk
Thank you!

To be honest, some of them are still in the making. Deployed and accessible
are right now Zapier, Segment, Slack & Webhooks.

The other integrations are powered through Segment or Zapier for the moment,
but they'll be native integrations pretty soon I hope.

